
Teaching Programming in High Schools Will Be Useless - audace
http://williamrfry.com/2016/07/04/teaching-programming-is-useless/
======
nulbyte
Teaching programming in high school is already too late.

I was excited when my high school offered a programming class. Until I
realized that they were teaching Visual Basic. "Look, you can make the form
pretty colors!" By that time, I was programming in C on a FreeBSD system. I
exited that class pretty quickly.

